# how many miles on your cummins



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

K guys there must be a few of you on here that drive dodge cummins, I'm still looking for a truck to buy and now i'm looking at a dodge 2500 cummins. So now i want to know how many miles/km your trucks are at and what kind of issues you've ran into, oh ya and the year of the truck?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

135K on a 98 2500, heater wouldn't get warm because the thermostat was stuck open. replaced the stat and all was good. Nothing else at all.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

my dad is running a 98 2500 Cummings and has almost 400k on it. ac has a leak and now starting to have transmission problems. but it is an easy fix. they say that it is a battery/ alternator problem. it is a work truck and was bought from a guy that used it as a work truck so it is pretty beat up and not a pleasure to look at but it gets the job done.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

i have 99 3500 5speed, 2nd Gen
, loose steering i think this is a common problem with most of the 1st&2nd gen cummins truck, low fuel pressure supply from the lift pump will kill the injector pump also known as a VP44 pump, replaced one. the original NV4500 5speed have a problem with losing 5 gear"poor design" there is a updated shaft and nut to fix this, lost 5 gear 200miles from home pulling a trailer. "53" block casting number, has weak spots in the block wall around the water passages on the passenger side that will split. there were three castings of the blocks "53's" were bad. mine has probly close to 300,000miles and nothings gone wrong with the mighty cummins, just had problems with all the dodge part around it.hahaha. i would look for a 1st Gen "mechincal fuel pump 12valve, same 5speed problem, there is a dowel pin pressed in the block to center the timing gear cover it will work its way out and fall into the gear trail and crack the timing cover at least, there is a simple tab kit the covers the pin and holds it in place. just have to remove the fan, pullies and timing cover to install it." or a 3rd gen CR fuel system. sorry don't know much about the 3rd Gens other than the auto have a electrical problem dealing with a wire coming off the altinator that affects shifting but doesn't happen to all of them just a few.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

i have a 94 12 valve cummins with 240k, bought it with 190k. ive gone though 3 batteries, starter, water pump, and i tabbed my dowel pin. I love it! I also did a couple things to it to make her blow some smoke :rockn:
My dad has a 05 with 230k, he bought it with 200k. He got rid of his powerstroke for it. hes had to replace an injector and 2 transmission sloenoids but hes good to go for awhile now. So far it has been a great truck.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to know more about this dowel pin problem and if mine falls into that range. What information do you need from me?


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i have a 07 with just over 38k on it also its the 5.9. not a problem with it and it better not be lol.. as for my dad he has a 03 and has had nothing but problems out of it for the last year, it has 109k on it now and has had a new wiring harness on it, 4 injectors, and likes to never want to start anymore. even if its plugged in. not to scare you on that i really think he got a lemon.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

06 5.9 65,000 miles replaced the turbo but other than that runs like a champ


----------



## Bgatlin (Mar 7, 2010)

I have an 05 with 125K. I've got 5" Bully Dog exhaust Airaid intake and Bullydog programmer, its turnin almost 500 hp and 900 ftlb torque. The only problem I've had is the automatic tranny slipping. I adjusted the bands and it is ok for now, but if it starts slipping again it will need a rebuild (no more adjustment in bands). As for the motor no problems at all.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

IBBruin PM about KDP sent


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Got it and sure appreciate it. I had no idea. I'm going to contact the previous owner and see if he had it done. Until I'm sure it won't come out, it won't move an inch from where it's sitting right now. 

Looks like this will be my next mod. 

http://www.xtremediesel.com/manuals/1040182.pdf


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just called the previous owner (my uncle) and he knew nothing about the KDP. He bought the truck new so it's never been done.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

i just sent u a pm bout the kdp ibbruin. sorry havent been on in awhile


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Good info, thanks guys. When i finally find the truck for me i'll make sure to do this.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Just bought a 95 regular cab long box 4x4 with 292k. built trans, pump tweaked and single 5in stack :rockn:. try to get pics up tomorrow. shes not the prettiest but it runs like new and will pull anything i'll ever need. atleast compared to my half ton dodge with a 318 lol.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

lg07brute said:


> Just bought a 95 regular cab long box 4x4 with 292k. built trans, pump tweaked and single 5in stack :rockn:. try to get pics up tomorrow. shes not the prettiest but it runs like new and will pull anything i'll ever need. atleast compared to my half ton dodge with a 318 lol.


If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay? I just bought a 97' 2500 cummins with 200k on it and its got lots of aftermarket gear on it, such as 6" lift, power sliding back window, air bags with the compressor on board, 12,000lb winch, bush bumpers, 35" tires and rims, and a bunch of more stuff. Think i got a fairly good deal, paid $9,000 even (canadian).


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

I paid 4500. It was an old farmers truck so the box is beat up and its typical rust for a 95. I love this thing tho. Just checked milage on my first tank last night and got 17.5mpg! And that was not being very dang nice to it lol. Make sure you know about the KDP and of its been fixed too.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

2001 with 205k replaced 4 factory lift pumps(now FASS) 1 injector pump(Now Industrail Injection Hot Rod), both rear axles, 1 6-speed trans, 4 clutches, and 5 Throttle Position Sensors. Man sleed pullin and pullin 25K lbs everyday is hard on a truck.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

2005 CUMMINS HERE.. 4 door 4x4.. when i left march 5 to come back to work, i believe it had 72k on it.. roughly.. runs strong and great.. haven't had any issues with it.. love it!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Got the KDP mod done Saturday. Start to finish would have taken about 3 hours but I had to go to the local parts tore and get some locktite. While I was out I stopped by the car wash and cleaned the cover. The pin was about half way out. Thanks again for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

First off, I have never actually owned a dodge, but have been around them a lot. I am also a diehard Chevy guy. Where I use to work we had a whole fleet of dodge pickups. All gas engines and automatics. After that experience, I don't think I could bring myself to own a dodge. That being said, the 5.9 Cummins is the best engine on the road, period. We used that same basic engine in dump trucks and never had a lick of trouble. They also also ate our Cats for lunch. I also used to raise and show cattle and the big money people usually drove Ford powerstrokes with automatics and later duramax's as well. Almost all of the professional ranchers either drove an old chevy with a gas engine or if they could afford one a newer dodge with a Cummins and a *manual* tranny. These guys put a lot of miles on there trucks pulling big heavy cattle trailers. Many of them had 300K-400K miles or even more with no trouble from the motor itself. One had a LOT more on the original motor. As for fuel milage, you won't touch it with anything out there. There are a LOT of commercial trucks out there, class A and class B, hauling more weight than you will ever see with any pickup and racking up lots of miles on that motor. That being said, I have heard nothing but horror stories about the new 6.7's. Also, I know you didn't ask this, but I now drive (company truck) a 6.4 Powerstroke. The fuel milage is awful and EVERY single 08 we have has spent a LOT of time in the shop. By every, I don't mean 3 or 4, I mean over over 20 just at our yard as well as every other driver in the company I have spoken with. Not one has stayed out of the shop. :soapbox: Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

My 97 has 346,000 kms no problems our 04.5 has over 220,000 km's and had a band in the trans break about 1,000 km's ago they said it was due to hauling our heavy trailer which really is heavy. Our old 92 had 680,000 km's only put on a set of tires


----------



## methomas09 (Oct 4, 2010)

my dad and i have got a 96 2500 club cab w/ 8 foot bed auto tranny for the farm and its got around 385k and the only thing that has had to be replaced was the tc at 275k the truck has had bigger injectors, boost turned up, intake since 15k


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

The motor would normally be an issue at any mileage if it was maintained well, but the vehicle it's attached to can be the problem most times.

I see lots of people who buy diesels with high mileage, but the engine is not normally the issue one they get rolling. Always remember the vehicle (shocks, transmission, alternator, front end, rear diff, etc...) also has all those miles on it too!!


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

2004 with 145k. Only problems was a waterpump..


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

If you want to be specific on the best year it would have to be the 06 with the manual 6 speed just before the government stepped in and requirred that particulate filter which is causing all sorts of problems (do the research). if not that then any pryor year with dodges manual so the cummins doesn't distroy the tranny especially if you plan on putting a chip or aftermarket turbo and making a torque monster out of it....another thing you should consider is that the older you go the worse there front ends were..........good luck and man do i miss that black smoke!


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have an 06 with 82k miles on it and no issues yet. A lot of people don't like Dodges and being a dodge guy i'll even admit they have had some known issues over the years, but what company hasn't. They may not ride like chevy or be as nice on the inside as a ford, but like anything, if you take care of it and keep up with maintenance it will last. My family has had all dodges and we haven't had any priblems. It's all how you take care of it.

Some have had "issues" with there automatic, but I think A LOT of that is due to people adding performance stuff and calling it junk when the transmission fries. Not all but a lot.

The Cummins by it'self, wonderful motor. If you buy a 6.7, don't let it idle to much and keep the soot burnt out of the turbo and filters, don't be afraid to "get on it" from time to time. Unless you start adding power to a 6.7 it should be ok. Start adding power and watch the head gaskets.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

My 05 has 184,000 kms /115,000 miles great truck only had to replace water pump at 172,000 kms and the front end has been replaced part by part since 120,000 kms , its levelled and sitting on 35"s , 4" mbrp , afe stg 2 intake


----------

